
Before You Learn to Code, Ask Yourself Why - brettlangdon
http://blog.underdog.io/post/129654418712/before-you-learn-to-code-ask-yourself-why
======
Rambition
Really great breakdown of the pros and cons, I have two cousins who went the
"Code school" route, but with a company sponsoring the cost and a job to
"graduate" right into. Takes some of that risk out of it for sure, but to date
- 2+ years, they are still building their skills and learning on the job.

------
cmuir
Given the varying lengths of these immersives, I'd love to see a per week
price comparison (or some sort of common unit $ comparison). That, plus non-
inflated placement rates, would be helpful.

~~~
brettlangdon
I threw this document together quick trying to break down the "unit" (per
week) price of each coding school mentioned in the article.

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wKfEzO860nn_2AuKx5fD...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wKfEzO860nn_2AuKx5fDNtlyUHgNKh8rsf3NbPdPIsM/edit?usp=sharing)

The main issue I found is that some schools include other services in the
tuition, like career services, housing, etc. Where others are simply just the
course.

